# d-spring



## ridgerunner (Jul 17, 2008)

what's actually your d-spring i can't find it in my onwers manual. 92fs


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

The "D" spring refers to the mainspring from a DAO like the 96 Centurion which has a "slick slide" ie. no safety/decocker and the hammer follows the slide to the uncocked position after every DA pull. David Olhasso has these on his website and they are $5.00. He also offers a "competition spring" for $5.00 as well as several other nice goodies to customize your 92/96 like an Elite II hammer or extended mag release which is an excellent investment is you shoot IDPA as it meets the rules and is not an enlarged unit. Replacement is a breeze and you can find the video "manual" for replacement of this and other items at www.beretta92fs.com. There are several very good video illustrations of replacment for parts and total tear down.


----------



## ridgerunner (Jul 17, 2008)

Scratchshooter40 said:


> The "D" spring refers to the mainspring from a DAO like the 96 Centurion which has a "slick slide" ie. no safety/decocker and the hammer follows the slide to the uncocked position after every DA pull. David Olhasso has these on his website and they are $5.00. He also offers a "competition spring" for $5.00 as well as several other nice goodies to customize your 92/96 like an Elite II hammer or extended mag release which is an excellent investment is you shoot IDPA as it meets the rules and is not an enlarged unit. Replacement is a breeze and you can find the video "manual" for replacement of this and other items at www.beretta92fs.com. There are several very good video illustrations of replacment for parts and total tear down.


what do you recommend for my 92fs?


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Reccommendations, hmmm. . . . . .*

I'd put the D spring in it, not the competition spring if you're going to shoot any +P ammo, the mainspring actually is a component of resistance for the slide recoil action and too light a spring not only affect hammer fall force but also lacks the resistance to balance the forcing of the slide movement, allowing it to "slam backwards" at a greater rate of speed. The mag release button is your choice. I have large hands to go along with the rest of me and can reach the factory release fine, I wanted to to enhance speed in reloading in IDPA matches which are timed and because I don't have to move my hand one iota to release the mag with it. The Elite II hammer is also your choice, I just think they look "racy". Not your everyday Beretta so to speak. All the mods can be done in under 15 minutes if you did them all together. Since we have to use real world handguns and not "race guns" in IDPA I follow the rules as to any modifications to a Standard Service Pistol. The hammer is cosmetic only, your call. Hope this helps.


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

+1 on the "D" spring. After I found out about em, its the FIRST thing I buy for every Beretta I have owned since. With a skeletonized hammer a close second.

The SA trigger just becomes sweeter, while the DA is lightened a bit, which is always nice since the Beretta 92 has a somewhat long DA pull, smooth, but long.

Before you install, dry fire your gun a bit, youll notice a huge difference afterward. Especially in SA.


----------

